# How kinky are you? BDSM test.



## SgtPepper

0 chicken nuggets


----------



## septic tank

Top ones were:

Rope-bunny
Switch
Experimentalist
Non-monogamist
Submissive
Exhibitionist

If I remember correctly. Not really sure if I'd like being a dom but it's something I want to try. I would want to try the Slave/Master relationship too.

Stuff I'm really not into is Daddy/Mommy, Degrader/degradee, Hunter/Prey, and Pet stuff. 


Probably not going to fulfill even half of these kinks though with my current boyfriend. He's more of a Brat tamer. I'm not really interested in being a brat.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I wanted to try taking this again. At least this time around I seem certain about what I'm not. :laughing:

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
59% Vanilla 
52% Exhibitionist 
50% Experimentalist 

49% Owner 
42% Daddy/Mommy 
34% Master/Mistress 
28% Degrader 
25% Switch 
23% Voyeur 
19% Primal (Hunter) 
15% Dominant 
13% Rigger 

5% Sadist 
5% Non-monogamist 
1% Brat 
1% Submissive 
1% Boy/Girl 
1% Primal (Prey) 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Rope bunny 
0% Slave 
0% Degradee 
0% Masochist 
0% Pet 

BDSM Test Results


----------



## ESFJgirl

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
82% Vanilla 
74% Switch 
62% Submissive 
55% Dominant 
49% Owner 
44% Pet 
43% Daddy/Mommy 
39% Brat 
39% Slave 
38% Master/Mistress 
19% Experimentalist 
18% Rigger 
13% Rope bunny 
11% Primal (Hunter) 
6% Primal (Prey) 
4% Boy/Girl 
1% Non-monogamist 
1% Exhibitionist 
1% Voyeur 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Degradee 
0% Masochist 
0% Degrader 
0% Sadist 

Interesting quiz! - ESFJ


----------



## Tsubaki

I saw that they updated the test and well... it doesn't hurt taking it again:

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Submissive 
100% Rope bunny 
97% Degradee 
92% Masochist 
87% Experimentalist 
60% Slave 
60% Primal (Prey) 
55% Vanilla 
51% Brat 
47% Ageplayer 
44% Pet 
43% Non-monogamist 
41% Exhibitionist 
23% Voyeur 
0% Primal (Hunter) 
0% Boy/Girl 
0% Rigger 
0% Daddy/Mommy 
0% Dominant 
0% Degrader 
0% Owner 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Sadist 
0% Switch 

That seems reasonable, I would say. However, it always depends on the partner, which part I decide to take on.


----------



## deadgirlrunning

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
70% Dominant 
65% Switch 
64% Daddy/Mommy 
58% Sadist 
56% Voyeur 
54% Owner 
51% Degrader 
49% Rigger 
49% Submissive 
48% Vanilla 
47% Ageplayer 
42% Experimentalist 
41% Master/Mistress 
40% Exhibitionist 
31% Boy/Girl 
18% Masochist 
14% Brat 
11% Primal (Hunter) 
7% Pet 
5% Non-monogamist 
5% Slave 
5% Rope bunny 
5% Degradee 
4% Primal (Prey) 
BDSM Test Results

Before I was in a relationship I thought I would be naturally submissive. Definitely not! Like no way in hell...


----------



## wise

deadgirlrunning said:


> Before I was in a relationship I thought I would be naturally submissive. Definitely not! Like no way in hell...


No offense, but i think there's a big contradiction. If you had the perception that you are sexually naturally submissive, than you are. This is each humans individual predisposition and independent from others. You prefer the concept of submissiveness but (maybe) only not doing it for logistical reasons. That would make you a forced Dominant, but not a real, at least not sexually.


----------



## knife

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Exhibitionist 
100% Voyeur 
100% Experimentalist 
99% Brat 
97% Non-monogamist 
95% Rope bunny 
66% Submissive 
57% Rigger 
57% Dominant 
56% Boy/Girl 
54% Owner 
54% Primal (Hunter) 
52% Degrader 
51% Sadist 
51% Ageplayer 
50% Masochist 
49% Vanilla 
45% Pet 
41% Master/Mistress 
36% Daddy/Mommy 
35% Switch 
24% Degradee 
22% Primal (Prey) 
19% Slave 

huh I think I am more broadly kinky than some of youse guys



deadgirlrunning said:


> Before I was in a relationship I thought I would be naturally submissive. Definitely not! Like no way in hell...


That does happen ... that's why you need to experiment :wink:


----------



## wise

knife said:


> That does happen ... that's why you need to experiment :wink:


No, it doesn't. Sexually submissive Women with dominant Personalities who can't imagine being submissive with her actual Partner just aren't able to let go. They often discover how submissive they are when they find a naturally dominant and sensible Partner who understands their uniqueness.


----------



## knife

wise said:


> No, it doesn't. Sexually submissive Women with dominant Personalities who can't imagine being submissive with her actual Partner just aren't able to let go.


Bullshit. Society teaches us men should be dominant and women submissive. I have seen with my own eyes how far from the truth this can be. You have to get out of the straitjacket of what you are taught to believe and figure out for yourself what turns you on, _because everybody's turned on by different things_ and the whole sexual universe is much much bigger than whatever societal impositions of the day there are.


> They often discover how submissive they are when they find a naturally dominant and sensible Partner who understands their uniqueness.


What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## wise

knife said:


> Bullshit. Society teaches us men should be dominant and women submissive. I have seen with my own eyes how far from the truth this can be. You have to get out of the straitjacket of what you are taught to believe and figure out for yourself what turns you on, _because everybody's turned on by different things_ and the whole sexual universe is much much bigger than whatever societal impositions of the day there are.


I refer to the Post from deadgirl. Self-Perception is crucial. Not what you're doing in Practice, cause there are too many factors that can knock you off course.



> What the hell does that even mean?


To put it simply: There's probably a lack of compatibility.


----------



## knife

wise said:


> I refer to the Post from deadgirl. Self-Perception is crucial. Not what you're doing in Practice, cause there are too many factors that can knock you off course.
> 
> 
> 
> To put it simply: There's probably a lack of compatibility.


...you have no idea what you're talking about, do you?


----------



## wise

knife said:


> ...you have no idea what you're talking about, do you?


Stick to facts. I'm not sure if you understand me, i suppose not. Since you are not willing to, it's time to end the discussion.


----------



## knife

wise said:


> Stick to facts. I'm not sure if you unterstand me, i suppose not. Since you are not willing to, it's time to end the discussion.


Let me put this to you bluntly: I did not realize I am not that dominant in the bedroom (to put it mildly) until I ... was there. From the way you are talking, you have clearly _never been there._ I think I can empathize with where @deadgirlrunning's coming from, and you can shove your neckbeard where the sun don't shine.


----------



## wise

knife said:


> Let me put this to you bluntly: I did not realize I am not that dominant in the bedroom (to put it mildly) until I ... was there. From the way you are talking, you have clearly _never been there._ I think I can empathize with where @deadgirlrunning's coming from, and you can shove your neckbeard where the sun don't shine.


That's what they called "wrong self-image". The difference between us is that i have a realistic one. :wink:


----------



## knife

wise said:


> That's what they called "wrong self-image". The difference between us is that i have a realistic one. :wink:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

_deep breath_

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I suppose your sense of self-awareness is as nonexistent as your sexual history, then?


----------



## wise

knife said:


> I suppose your sense of self-awareness is as nonexistent as your sexual history, then?


You have no Idea.


----------



## Chrystallinum

Mmmm said:


> Maybe it's just me but some of the scenarios seemed very unhealthy. I found the questions about acting like a child creepy.


Everyone's different I guess. I was quite shocked to see the age-player was the highest for me (what the actual fuck?! lmao, I do like lolita-esque fashion, and that's what I kept in mind as I was answering that question.) 

Honestly, I'm slightly disappointed/embarrassed with myself, lol. But yea, each to their own since that's the very same thing I said towards voyeurs, especially if I reckon in one of those questions they asked whether you "liked watching them with or without them knowing"... now that's creepy asf.

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
93% Ageplayer 
89% Sadist 
87% Owner 
85% Boy/Girl 
74% Switch 
65% Degrader 
62% Dominant 
61% Primal (Hunter) 
58% Experimentalist 
57% Rigger 
56% Submissive 
53% Non-monogamist 
47% Vanilla 
43% Master/Mistress 
42% Daddy/Mommy 
39% Brat 
39% Slave 
29% Pet 
24% Voyeur 
14% Exhibitionist 
12% Rope bunny 
1% Degradee 
1% Masochist 
0% Primal (Prey) 

I'm seriously hoping I get different results with time.

Edit: I think I got Ageplayer because how it contrasts with my age and other kinks I got as my top results, it doesn't make sense for me to not "act" older to act a little more sadistic (etc.) I am also fairly short... so I can't intimidate anyone either lol!! So I THINK acting older/more mature would help?

That being said, my entire post is in question because I am still questioning my sexuality (or lack thereof) also, I am a virgin and rather proud. (Just did it for fun :dry: don't bully me.)


----------



## Gossip Goat

Forced myself to finish this test, I usually just exit out of any of these quizzes / tests before finishing because I get bored. There was also just one question related to being a brat, answered high on that and got brat as the top result.

98% Brat 
56% Vanilla 
50% Submissive 
48% Switch 
43% Voyeur 
33% Primal (Prey) 
27% Exhibitionist 
16% Rope bunny 
13% Experimentalist 
6% Non-monogamist 
4% Boy/Girl 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Slave 
0% Degradee 
0% Masochist 
0% Pet


----------



## shazam

Bit weird. 

67% Vanilla 
59% Owner 
47% Degrader 
44% Master/Mistress 
26% Primal (Hunter) 
25% Switch 
24% Experimentalist 
23% Non-monogamist 
11% Dominant 
10% Rigger 
8% Sadist 
7% Voyeur 
4% Ageplayer 
3% Daddy/Mommy 
3% Exhibitionist


----------

